# The Case of a Rogue President



## Mrs. M.

While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.

Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”

One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.

In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.

The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).

One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.

775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.

What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).

The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.

Three years later,she still resides in New York.

The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.

The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?

Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.

The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).

Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.

Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.

Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.

President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.

America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.

The time to act is now.


----------



## Moonglow

What are the crimes and misdemeanors that  the President has committed?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mrs. M. said:


> While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.
> 
> Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”
> 
> One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.
> 
> In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.
> 
> The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).
> 
> One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.
> 
> 775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.
> 
> What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).
> 
> The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.
> 
> Three years later,she still resides in New York.
> 
> The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.
> 
> The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?
> 
> Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.
> 
> The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).
> 
> Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.
> 
> Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.
> 
> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.


Are you moonlighting at USMB?  Who do you normally write for?  Town Hall?  National Review?  InfoWars?


----------



## Penelope

And here Trump in his speech last night said it will just take a swipe of a pen and he can take away his executive orders, so I guess that is the way Trump is going to rule as well. I for one agree with the tightening of background checks for gun owners, along with many others.


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.
> 
> Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”
> 
> One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.
> 
> In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.
> 
> The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).
> 
> One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.
> 
> 775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.
> 
> What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).
> 
> The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.
> 
> Three years later,she still resides in New York.
> 
> The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.
> 
> The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?
> 
> Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.
> 
> The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).
> 
> Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.
> 
> Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.
> 
> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you moonlighting at USMB?  Who do you normally write for?  Town Hall?  National Review?  InfoWars?
Click to expand...

Breitbart..


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.
> 
> Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”
> 
> One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.
> 
> In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.
> 
> The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).
> 
> One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.
> 
> 775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.
> 
> What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).
> 
> The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.
> 
> Three years later,she still resides in New York.
> 
> The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.
> 
> The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?
> 
> Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.
> 
> The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).
> 
> Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.
> 
> Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.
> 
> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you moonlighting at USMB?  Who do you normally write for?  Town Hall?  National Review?  InfoWars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breitbart..
Click to expand...

One of those rags


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.
> 
> Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”
> 
> One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.
> 
> In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.
> 
> The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).
> 
> One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.
> 
> 775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.
> 
> What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).
> 
> The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.
> 
> Three years later,she still resides in New York.
> 
> The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.
> 
> The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?
> 
> Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.
> 
> The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).
> 
> Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.
> 
> Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.
> 
> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you moonlighting at USMB?  Who do you normally write for?  Town Hall?  National Review?  InfoWars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breitbart..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of those rags
Click to expand...

Any, frothing at the mouth diatribe will work...


----------



## BULLDOG

Mrs. M. said:


> While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.
> 
> Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”
> 
> One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.
> 
> In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.
> 
> The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).
> 
> One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.
> 
> 775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.
> 
> What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).
> 
> The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.
> 
> Three years later,she still resides in New York.
> 
> The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.
> 
> The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?
> 
> Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.
> 
> The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).
> 
> Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.
> 
> Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.
> 
> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.




You only have a few choices. 
1. Either there aren't any grounds for impeachment and your propagandists are just blowing smoke up your ass to keep the crazies stirred up.
2. There are grounds, but your politicians are in the bag for Obama and you were dumb enough to believed their lies to you to get elected.
3. Your dumb ass politicians are just too incompetent to do anything about it, and the clowns in your clown car are no better.

Which do you think is your problem? I vote for  #1


----------



## CremeBrulee

Moonglow said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the world draws nigh to the hour of worldwide jihad, America is under the leadership of a rogue President.
> 
> Looking back the signs were everywhere. In 1996 when asked on a candidate questionnaire if he supported legislation to ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns, Obama answered, “Yes.”
> 
> One of his promises if elected was that he would fundamentally transform America.
> 
> In 2012, while addressing the UN he said, The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam.
> 
> The timing for Barack Obama's plan for gun confiscation and destroying 1st and 2nd amendment rights of Americans is not coincidental. This is his final year in office (should be).
> 
> One astute observer noted the timing synchronizes with the release of Muslim terrorists at Guantanamo Bay. In September of last year the president released the 20th 9/11 terrorist, Abdul Rahman Shalabi.
> 
> 775 terror suspects were originally detained at Guantanamo Bay in January 11, 2002. There are 107 prisoners remaining at Guantanamo Bay today. 5% of these prisoners were captured by American troops. A whopping 86% were captured after bounties were offered. The US Government has paid millions of dollars to obtain the information necessary to capture these criminals and now this rogue President is letting them go free.
> 
> What's next? Will the release of the Blind Sheik coincide with door to door gun confiscation? Or has he already been secretly released? His lawyer, Lynn Stewart was sent to prison after she was found guilty of passing messages for him to his followers in al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya ( a foreign Terrorist Organization).
> 
> The terror lawyer was re-sentenced in 2010 to 10 years in prison for perjury. She served only 3 years and was freed in 2013 on a compassion release because her lawyers argued that she only had 18 months left to live. Mrs. Stewart was reported to have been diagnosed with terminal breast cancer.
> 
> Three years later,she still resides in New York.
> 
> The Blink Sheik ( Omar Abdel-Rahman) is a valuable asset to the Muslim Brotherhood. He is described as the “Pope of Jihad.” Weeks prior to the 2012 presidential debate, stories were emerging about Morsi's request for release of the Muslim Brotherhood's Blind Sheik. It appeared that something was happening and they were quite confident that Obama would release him.
> 
> The stories continued until the Benghazi attack and then the news reports abruptly stopped. Noting Obama's complete failure to focus during the Romney debate many questioned what happened to so distract him?
> 
> Later theories began to surface. One that seemed plausible was that our US Ambassador and those with him were to be used in a hostage exchange where Obama would have the freedom to release the Blind Sheik prior to the election. According to this theory,  the entire plan fell apart when unexpected rescuers refused to stand down and those involved in the plot believed they had been double crossed. It is plausible but not something that has ever been proven.
> 
> The investigation into Benghazi never revealed the motive behind the stand down order. We had no reason to believe a US President would negotiate with terrorists. Then the news broke that Barack Obama had negotiated a deal exchanging 5 Taliban prisoners being held at Guantanamo Bay for Bowe Bergdahl (a deserter who converted to Islam).
> 
> Not long after that negotiation, news reports stated that the Obama Administration had broken the law by exchanging the 5 Taliban commanders for a captured US soldier without giving Congress 30 days notice. This was required according to a review by the Government Accountability Office. The GAO said the Defense Department violated the Defense Appropriations Act by failing to inform lawmakers about the controversial deal.
> 
> Obama's latest stunt happened during Christmas break.
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> President Obama has issued a type of executive order known as a presidential memorandum more often than any other President in American history.  There is no action required by Congress and it holds the same power that an executive order has.  His most dangerous actions have not come by executive order but by presidential memoranda.  He used presidential memoranda to make policy on gun control and immigration.
> 
> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you moonlighting at USMB?  Who do you normally write for?  Town Hall?  National Review?  InfoWars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breitbart..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of those rags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any, frothing at the mouth diatribe will work...
Click to expand...

Americanthinker


----------



## CremeBrulee

Trying to impeach the President this close to an election would be a spectacular blunder.  There is a reason Republicans didn't try it before.  It will most likely backfire, costing them the 2016 election.  That is the kind of crazy talk moderate Republicans want to keep on the fringe.  Why nobody is seriously contemplating it.  That time hasn't come nor will it. 

What guns will be confiscated?

The United States has negotiated with terrorists in the past.  While official policy states otherwise, it still happens. 

No.  The attack in Benghazi being a secret rendezvous to hand over Omar Abdel-Rahman gone bad is not plausible.  The Blind Sheikh was influenced by the founder and early leaders of the Muslim Brotherhood such as Hassan al-Banna and Sayyid Qutb, nut the organization is not the same as Islamic Jihad or al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya.  While the Brotherhood might find some value in getting his life sentence carried out (not his "release") in Egypt rather than the US; he is not "theirs".

I am unaware of any "stand down" order, apart from those that are claimed to exist in the conspiracy theory realm.  In fact, former Secretary of Defense Robert Gates commented on claims the administration didn't respond to the attack appropriately when he told Face The Nation  those people have a  "cartoonish impression of military capabilities and military forces" and "my decisions would have been just as theirs were."

You can be a conservative and oppose the political opposition's policies without buying into the conspiracies and fear.

Gates: Some Benghazi critics have "cartoonish" view of military capability - CBS News
Muslim Brotherhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PredFan

Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.


----------



## BULLDOG

CremeBrulee said:


> Trying to impeach the President this close to an election would be a spectacular blunder.  There is a reason Republicans didn't try it before.  It will most likely backfire, costing them the 2016 election.  That is the kind of crazy talk moderate Republicans want to keep on the fringe.  Why nobody is seriously contemplating it.  That time hasn't come nor will it.
> 
> What guns will be confiscated?
> 
> The United States has negotiated with terrorists in the past.  While official policy states otherwise, it still happens.
> 
> No.  The attack in Benghazi being a secret rendezvous to hand over Omar Abdel-Rahman gone bad is not plausible.  The Blind Sheikh was influenced by the founder and early leaders of the Muslim Brotherhood such as Hassan al-Banna and Sayyid Qutb, nut the organization is not the same as Islamic Jihad or al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya.  While the Brotherhood might find some value in getting his life sentence carried out (not his "release") in Egypt rather than the US; he is not "theirs".
> 
> I am unaware of any "stand down" order, apart from those that are claimed to exist in the conspiracy theory realm.  In fact, former Secretary of Defense Robert Gates commented on claims the administration didn't respond to the attack appropriately when he told Face The Nation  those people have a  "cartoonish impression of military capabilities and military forces" and "my decisions would have been just as theirs were."
> 
> You can be a conservative and oppose the political opposition's policies without buying into the conspiracies and fear.
> 
> Gates: Some Benghazi critics have "cartoonish" view of military capability - CBS News
> Muslim Brotherhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I suppose it is possible to be conservative and not embrace all the conspiracies,but the fact that Trump is in the lead proves that the vast majority do embrace the conspiracies. It's the largest part of their appeal for most.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Moonglow said:


> What are the crimes and misdemeanors that  the President has committed?








How about being the blood soaked Nobel War Criminal Of Peace?

Name us another president who's bombed the governments out of existence of as many other sovereign nations as this one has without Congressional approval.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## BULLDOG

Damaged Eagle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the crimes and misdemeanors that  the President has committed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about being the blood soaked Nobel War Criminal Of Peace?
> 
> Name us another president who's bombed the governments out of existence of as many other sovereign nations as this one has without Congressional approval.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...



A blood soaked Nobel War Criminal Of Peace? And you wonder why people say you're nuts.


----------



## Syriusly

Mrs. M. said:


> America has a rogue President and the grounds for impeachment are massive.
> 
> The time to act is now.



Other than "Presidenting while Black"- what are the grounds for impeachment?


----------



## Wry Catcher

PredFan said:


> Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.



We expect nothing more than this ^^^ from simple people like you.


----------



## PredFan

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We expect nothing more than this ^^^ from simple people like you.
Click to expand...


Why say more when those six words say everything.


----------



## BULLDOG

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We expect nothing more than this ^^^ from simple people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say more when those six words say everything.
Click to expand...



Well, everything your little mind is capable of.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

BULLDOG said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the crimes and misdemeanors that  the President has committed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about being the blood soaked Nobel War Criminal Of Peace?
> 
> Name us another president who's bombed the governments out of existence of as many other sovereign nations as this one has without Congressional approval.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A blood soaked Nobel War Criminal Of Peace? And you wonder why people say you're nuts.
Click to expand...



















Bush had Congressional approval, and UN approval, for both Afghanistan and Iraq and the progressives have attempted to label him a war criminal...

Obama had no Congressional approval for any country he started bombing = WAR CRIMINAL

If you want to make personal attacks you're free to take it to the Flame Zone.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JQPublic1

PredFan said:


> Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.


But he is not nearly as fecal as "The  Donald."


----------



## Coyote

What silliness and hyperbole.


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> What silliness and hyperbole.



Says the far left drone!

Can you be specific or will we get is the standard far left religious narrative?


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the far left drone!
> 
> Can you be specific or will we get is the standard far left religious narrative?
Click to expand...


Specific?  In what way?


----------



## Coyote

Here...I'll get specific...



> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.



Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the far left drone!
> 
> Can you be specific or will we get is the standard far left religious narrative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specific?  In what way?
Click to expand...


Typical far left drone diversion..

See have no facts to back up their comments, just running their religious narratives because that is all they can do!


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
Click to expand...


How is Obama protecting them?

Let us see if they can tell us without the standard far left religious dogma and diversions..


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
Click to expand...



You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.

*Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?
Click to expand...


Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!

Typical far left drone troll!

See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!


----------



## Geaux4it

Obama is essentially unremarkable. His greatest achievement is surpassing Jimmy Carter as the biggest waste of effort to have failed at mediocrity. Obama has destroyed most everything it meant relative to hot dogs, apple pie and baseball.  Americans have a will to fight..... Obama has the will of a doormat

-Geaux


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!
> 
> Typical far left drone troll!
> 
> See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!
Click to expand...


Kosh...it's a simple question.

*Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!
> 
> Typical far left drone troll!
> 
> See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh...it's a simple question.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
Click to expand...


Far left drone troll says:



Coyote said:


> What silliness and hyperbole.



Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..

So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:

How is Obama protecting them?

The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..

Now prove your comments!


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!
> 
> Typical far left drone troll!
> 
> See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh...it's a simple question.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..
> 
> So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..
> 
> Now prove your comments!
Click to expand...


Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:

*Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!
> 
> Typical far left drone troll!
> 
> See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh...it's a simple question.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..
> 
> So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..
> 
> Now prove your comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
Click to expand...


Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!

This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the question.  I'll repeat it.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?* Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!
> 
> Typical far left drone troll!
> 
> See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh...it's a simple question.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..
> 
> So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..
> 
> Now prove your comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!
> 
> This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!
Click to expand...


*Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how they repeat a question that was never asked in the first place to the original response!
> 
> Typical far left drone troll!
> 
> See they can not show how Obama is protecting such things, they can not provide proof to their comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh...it's a simple question.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..
> 
> So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..
> 
> Now prove your comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!
> 
> This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
Click to expand...


And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!

They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!

That is what far left drone trolls do!

DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh...it's a simple question.
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..
> 
> So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..
> 
> Now prove your comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!
> 
> This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!
> 
> They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!
> 
> That is what far left drone trolls do!
> 
> DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?
Click to expand...


Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> Now we get the endless questions without any proof of this far left drone troll backing up their religious stance based on their religious dogma..
> 
> So I will ask the far left drone again since they trolled into this thread made their comments:
> 
> How is Obama protecting them?
> 
> The burden of proof is on you far left drone troll..
> 
> Now prove your comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!
> 
> This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!
> 
> They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!
> 
> That is what far left drone trolls do!
> 
> DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"
Click to expand...


Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!

Far left drone troll says:



Coyote said:


> What silliness and hyperbole.



Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit ducking and dodging Kosh.  We can't begin to address "how is Obama protecting them" until we answer the question:
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!
> 
> This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!
> 
> They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!
> 
> That is what far left drone trolls do!
> 
> DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?
Click to expand...


And I answered with an example.

Now...can you answer Kosh?


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the far left drone troll will ask the question over and over and not provide any evidence to prove their comments!
> 
> This is what the far left drone trolls do, so their will continue on and on and the far left drone troll will never back up their comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!
> 
> They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!
> 
> That is what far left drone trolls do!
> 
> DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered with an example.
> 
> Now...can you answer Kosh?
Click to expand...


No you did not troll all you did what post a question endlessly and not once back up your claims:

You far left drone trolls do not discuss anything you post your hyper partisan comments and then expect others to prove you wrong! That is not a discussion or debate:

Now are you going to back up your original comments?



Coyote said:


> What silliness and hyperbole.



Or will you continue trolling based on your hyper partisan religious narratives?


----------



## CremeBrulee

Coyote said:


> Here...I'll get specific...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bills were introduced during the month of December. One that infringes on our 1st Amendment rights and the other that infringes on our 2nd Amendment rights. While Americans were preparing for Christmas, lawmakers were preparing to take away our 1st and 2nd Amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?  Seriously?
Click to expand...

I'd like to know what bills the OP is referring to as well.  There were dozens of bills introduced in December and thousands before the last Congress.  Saying two bills were introduced is incredibly vague.


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly how are anyone's 1st and 2nd Amendment rights being taken away?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!
> 
> They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!
> 
> That is what far left drone trolls do!
> 
> DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered with an example.
> 
> Now...can you answer Kosh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you did not troll all you did what post a question endlessly and not once back up your claims:
> 
> You far left drone trolls do not discuss anything you post your hyper partisan comments and then expect others to prove you wrong! That is not a discussion or debate:
> 
> Now are you going to back up your original comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or will you continue trolling based on your hyper partisan religious narratives?
Click to expand...


Answer the fucking question.


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the far left drone troll keeps proving my comments!
> 
> They can not back up any of their claims, they want you to prove them wrong!
> 
> That is what far left drone trolls do!
> 
> DO you have any evidence to back up your claims yet, troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered with an example.
> 
> Now...can you answer Kosh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you did not troll all you did what post a question endlessly and not once back up your claims:
> 
> You far left drone trolls do not discuss anything you post your hyper partisan comments and then expect others to prove you wrong! That is not a discussion or debate:
> 
> Now are you going to back up your original comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or will you continue trolling based on your hyper partisan religious narratives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
Click to expand...


They will continue trolling as they have no basis to back up their far left religious claims..



Coyote said:


> What silliness and hyperbole.


----------



## Coyote

Kosh said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh.  I have made no claims.  I've asked a question.  That is it.  Can you provide an answer?  If so then we can move on to the next step, called "discussion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I answered with an example.
> 
> Now...can you answer Kosh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you did not troll all you did what post a question endlessly and not once back up your claims:
> 
> You far left drone trolls do not discuss anything you post your hyper partisan comments and then expect others to prove you wrong! That is not a discussion or debate:
> 
> Now are you going to back up your original comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or will you continue trolling based on your hyper partisan religious narratives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will continue trolling as they have no basis to back up their far left religious claims..
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Answer the question or admit you are a troll.


----------



## Kosh

Coyote said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #21 on this thread, their first post on this thread!
> 
> Far left drone troll says:
> 
> Now are you finally going to back up your comments, troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I answered with an example.
> 
> Now...can you answer Kosh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you did not troll all you did what post a question endlessly and not once back up your claims:
> 
> You far left drone trolls do not discuss anything you post your hyper partisan comments and then expect others to prove you wrong! That is not a discussion or debate:
> 
> Now are you going to back up your original comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or will you continue trolling based on your hyper partisan religious narratives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will continue trolling as they have no basis to back up their far left religious claims..
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What silliness and hyperbole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question or admit you are a troll.
Click to expand...


And the troll resorts to the far left troll tactics..

Do this or admit ________..

Typical far left drone troll can not back up their claims!



Coyote said:


> What silliness and hyperbole.


----------



## PredFan

JQPublic1 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> But he is not nearly as fecal as "The  Donald."
Click to expand...


Wow! Did IQs just suddenly drop drastically overnight?


----------



## JQPublic1

PredFan said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> But he is not nearly as fecal as "The  Donald."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Did IQs just suddenly drop drastically overnight?
Click to expand...

No, we've been noticing it for some time. The right has always had their heads measured on the left side of the bell curve.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Penelope said:


> And here Trump in his speech last night said it will just take a swipe of a pen and he can take away his executive orders, so I guess that is the way Trump is going to rule as well. I for one agree with the tightening of background checks for gun owners, along with many others.



Obama is not "ruling" anyone. Get the terminology right, please.


----------



## Penelope

LoneLaugher said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here Trump in his speech last night said it will just take a swipe of a pen and he can take away his executive orders, so I guess that is the way Trump is going to rule as well. I for one agree with the tightening of background checks for gun owners, along with many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not "ruling" anyone. Get the terminology right, please.
Click to expand...

Using his authority to create changes, or overstepping his authority? Whatever you prefer.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Penelope said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here Trump in his speech last night said it will just take a swipe of a pen and he can take away his executive orders, so I guess that is the way Trump is going to rule as well. I for one agree with the tightening of background checks for gun owners, along with many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not "ruling" anyone. Get the terminology right, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using his authority to create changes, or overstepping his authority? Whatever you prefer.
Click to expand...


Bull. 

The man has led in a moderate fashion.....constantly aware of the fact that his actions and words illicit overreaction from damn near half the nation. Had his opposition been loyal.....and honest....you'd never have questioned his motives nor his intentions. 

He's disappointed progressives every bit as much as he's disappointed the right. Walking on fucking eggshells the entire time.


----------



## Penelope

LoneLaugher said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here Trump in his speech last night said it will just take a swipe of a pen and he can take away his executive orders, so I guess that is the way Trump is going to rule as well. I for one agree with the tightening of background checks for gun owners, along with many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not "ruling" anyone. Get the terminology right, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using his authority to create changes, or overstepping his authority? Whatever you prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.
> 
> The man has led in a moderate fashion.....constantly aware of the fact that his actions and words illicit overreaction from damn near half the nation. Had his opposition been loyal.....and honest....you'd never have questioned his motives nor his intentions.
> 
> He's disappointed progressives every bit as much as he's disappointed the right. Walking on fucking eggshells the entire time.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion. I have no issue with his executive decisions concerning the gun laws. Should of been done long ago. While you may think he overstepped his authority, I do not.
My opinion is mine own, if I am not a follower of the majority that is fine.


----------

